# My semi DIY theater 7.2(4)



## Caspercu (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

My theater consists of a lot of DIY components

Speakers

Front: DIY all peerless units, 1x DX25 tweeter, 2x 6.5" sds mid and 2x 12" sls bas units. (Also ultimate party speaker  )

Center: Sony something(USELESS!! sucks!) i use a mixin feature in the reciever for getting the center sound to the front speakers.

Side: DIY all peerless units 1x HDS tweeter and 1x 6.5" HDS exclusive. very good 2way speaker, thinking about using it as my main speakers.

Back: Jamo something, found at a dumpster, plays quite nicely considering

Subwoofer: 2 subs with 12x 10" peerless XLS sub units, Plays flat to about 11hz with a little EQ 


Amps
Reciever: Denon 2803, I't only powers the rear/side speakers. does the job well, but lags HDMI therefore i'm thinking about buying a onkyo 806

Stereo amp: Denon PMA 1500AE, this powers the mid/tweeter section of the front speakers.

Power amp 1: Crown XLS, this powers the bas units of the front speakers. Modified with better cooling and a bigger capasitors for the suply.

Power amp 2. Crown XTI 1000, used for powering the 2 giant subs, Modified with better cooling and a bigger capasitors for the suply.

Sourses
Blu-ray: PS3... well not much to say... 40gigs..

DVD: Denon DVD 2500... in champage color. UGLY but got a super deal 

CD: Tecnic mash... 20years plus. but still plays without any repairs

Radio: Cambrigde DAB radio

Vinyl: Very old B&O player.

Pictures comming soon :bigsmile:


----------

